# Ubunto Feisty Fawn upgrade kernel



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2007)

Wenn ich auf meinem Home server ein apt-get upgrade mache kommt dies 


```
root@tux:/tmp/suphp-0.6.2# apt-get upgrade
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
Reading state information... Fertig
Die folgenden Pakete werden aktualisiert:
  linux-image-2.6.20-16-server
1 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
Es mÃ¼ssen noch 0B von 23,9MB Archiven geholt werden.
Nach dem Auspacken werden 0B Plattenplatz zusÃ¤tzlich benutzt.
MÃ¶chten Sie fortfahren [J/n]?
```
soweit noch ok danach sag ich ihm j, danach kommt aber das hier



```
Hole:1 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main linux-image-2.6.20-16-server 2.6.20-16.32 [23,9MB]
Es wurden 23,9MB in 50s geholt (471kB/s)
Vorkonfiguration der Pakete ...
(Lese Datenbank ... 56297 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
Vorbereiten zum Ersetzen von linux-image-2.6.20-16-server 2.6.20-16.31 (durch .../linux-image-2.6.20-16-server_2.6.20-16.32_i386.deb) ...
The directory /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-server still exists. Continuing as directed.
Done.
Entpacke Ersatz fÃ¼r linux-image-2.6.20-16-server ...
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-server_2.6.20-16.32_i386.deb (--unpack):
 fehlgeschlagen in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): Backend dpkg-deb wÃ¤hrend Â»./boot/System.map-2.6.20-16-serverÂ«: No space left on device
dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste mit Signal (Broken pipe) getÃ¶tet
Running postrm hook script /sbin/update-grub.
You shouldn't call /sbin/update-grub. Please call /usr/sbin/update-grub instead!

Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
Found kernel: /vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-server
Found kernel: /vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-server
Found kernel: /memtest86+.bin
Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done

Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.20-16-server_2.6.20-16.32_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
Wenn ich das hier mache 


```
/usr/sbin/update-grub
```
sagt er mir dies


```
Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
Found kernel: /vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-server
Found kernel: /vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-server
Found kernel: /memtest86+.bin
Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
```
ein weiter dpkg process läuft nicht


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2007)

> No space left on device


Wieveil Platz hast Du denn noch auf der Festplatte?


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2007)

ah ok, das liefert mir df


```
/dev/sda1                31077     28096      1377  96% /boot
/dev/sda2             19228308   1638264  16613292   9% /
/dev/sda4             17773200   2753304  14117044  17% /home
```
was kann ich löschen hier ?


```
root@tux:/tmp/suphp-0.6.2# ls -la /boot/
total 26138
drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 2007-10-18 12:08 .
drwxr-xr-x 22 root root    4096 2007-10-16 23:39 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  414210 2007-04-15 10:19 abi-2.6.20-15-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  414274 2007-08-31 03:43 abi-2.6.20-16-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   83298 2007-04-15 08:33 config-2.6.20-15-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   83281 2007-08-31 01:31 config-2.6.20-16-server
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 2007-10-18 12:10 grub
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 6793195 2006-07-27 14:41 initrd.img-2.6.20-15-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 6793302 2007-09-03 10:53 initrd.img-2.6.20-16-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 6793921 2007-07-27 16:50 initrd.img-2.6.20-16-server.bak
drwx------  2 root root   12288 2006-07-27 14:28 lost+found
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   94600 2006-10-20 13:44 memtest86+.bin
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  812139 2007-04-15 10:20 System.map-2.6.20-15-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  812268 2007-08-31 03:45 System.map-2.6.20-16-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1763308 2007-04-15 10:19 vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-server
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1764300 2007-08-31 03:43 vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-server
```


----------



## planet_fox (18. Okt. 2007)

ah ok hab den alles vom -2.6.20-15-server gelöscht und danach noch mal versucht. Jetzt passts mercy


----------

